# LMS 3990 mount question



## Road_Clam (Dec 27, 2018)

Greetings , 
I need a favor if any of you could measure the height of the 4 mounting feet on the lms 3990 (or equiviliant) i would greatly appreciate it! Im fabricating a rigid mounting sub plate and im trying to caculate the length i will need for the 10mm bolts. My machine wont be here for about a week and i want my table all ready when it arrives.  Thanks !


----------



## mikey (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow, your excitement is really clear! Congrats on the new mill. Can't help you with dimensions but why not wait for the machine to arrive so you KNOW for sure what you need? Every machine differs so prefabricating isn't always a good idea.


----------



## Road_Clam (Dec 27, 2018)

mikey, I know it sounds like i'm "impatiently excited" about my new mill but actually it's all about timely assembly efficiency. It's going to be a logistical nightmare to get my LMS mill down into my basement. I will need to get the crate off my truck, around the back of my house (about 150 ft up a slight hill) then down the bulkhead stairs and into the next room. I'm 52 and in not so good shape and a family member will be helping me so I want to be able to get the mill up on the table and bolted down in one quick shot. Just being pro-active while the mill is still in route. I might have to deal with snow covered yard as well.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 27, 2018)

On the internet, look up "LMS 3990 User guide".  On page 10, it should give you all the info that you need.  It's the same manual that you will get that is with your new machine.  You can have every thing ready except I'd wait on drilling the holes until you get your machine.


----------



## mikey (Dec 27, 2018)

Road_Clam said:


> mikey, I know it sounds like i'm "impatiently excited" about my new mill but actually it's all about timely assembly efficiency. It's going to be a logistical nightmare to get my LMS mill down into my basement. I will need to get the crate off my truck, around the back of my house (about 150 ft up a slight hill) then down the bulkhead stairs and into the next room. I'm 52 and in not so good shape and a family member will be helping me so I want to be able to get the mill up on the table and bolted down in one quick shot. Just being pro-active while the mill is still in route. I might have to deal with snow covered yard as well.



Yup, totally understand your reasoning. Just saying that the manual or what other owners have might be different from your machine. I've seen this so many times that I said something about it. Hope all goes well and safe.


----------

